# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  А какую вы любите музыку?

## The Toy

Пишите, какую музыку предпочитаете)

----------


## Гражданин

Ну и вопросец) очень разную, я меломан, ну а так скопирую то немного, что указано в соцсети у меня:
Type O Negative, Lacuna Coil, Lycia, Artrosis, Elliot Goldenthal, Агата Кристи, Lustmord, Paradise Lost, Switchblade Symphony, All About Eve, Slayer, Oasis, Pixies, Theatre of Tragedy(с Лив Кристин), Duran Duran и т.д.

----------


## Voland-791

ПсиХея
РУГЕР
Слезы
Слот
ТОЛ
[AMATORY]
Animal ДжаZ
Anticlone
At First
Atakama
Border Cross
Breakwar
daVinchi
Digimortal
DNA Error
Downcast
Dostup Zaкрыт
E-SEX-T
FAQ
Fourth Dimension
Gastel?o
I.F.K
Ikona
Invektiva
Jane Air
KOREA
MAMAY
Naily
Noelani
Plunk Tone
Rashamba
ReAnima
SAVE
Scartown
Skunk (Scang)
SNUFF
Spatorna
STAB
Stigmata
-t° de sangre
Tent
Totem
Tracktor Bowling
Traffic
Zumba
Avoid
Human Device
Inexist
Линия
Оригами

----------


## Kali-Ma

Кино, БГ, Чайф, Крематорий, Ляпис, Наутилус, Машина времени, Нойз МС, ДДТ.

----------


## Гражданин

> Кино, БГ, Чайф, Крематорий, Ляпис, Наутилус, Машина времени, Нойз МС, ДДТ.


 Имхо Нойз МС в этот список не очень вписывается)

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Имхо Нойз МС в этот список не очень вписывается)


 Как раз уже вписывается! Гражданская позиция - сильно выражена. Смысл в песнях - не отнять. Стихи.... Ну, они есть)) К музыке привыкаешь)
А уж посде того, как Нойз и Юрий Юлианович респектами обменялись...)

----------


## В ожидании чуда

> ПсиХея
> РУГЕР
> Слезы
> Слот
> ТОЛ
> [AMATORY]
> Animal ДжаZ
> Anticlone
> At First
> ...


 80% из этого слушаю+ Tracktor Bowling, Louna

----------


## The Toy

> 80% из этого слушаю+ Tracktor Bowling, Louna


 Там же Tracktor Bowling написан)

----------


## Гражданин

> Как раз уже вписывается! Гражданская позиция - сильно выражена. Смысл в песнях - не отнять. Стихи.... Ну, они есть)) К музыке привыкаешь)
> А уж посде того, как Нойз и Юрий Юлианович респектами обменялись...)


 Смысл песнях...Хм, аля "Песня для радио" или еще пару песен с  первого альбома, который если не ошибаюсь записали на Юниверсале) Это вообще отдельная история, как пиарили на Первом альтернативном( в ту пору я еще смотрел, но уже очень редко, а сейчас вообще не смотрю, канал стал слишком коммерциализированным). Когда-то я слушал песни Нойза,точнее ещё его первой, если не ошибаюсь, группы Противоганз. Слушал-слушал, но в итоге перестал, перешёл на другой уровень)
Вообщем сейчас я слушать его не стану, последнее,что видел, это дис на него от Стаса Барецкого)
Касательно того,что перечислил Воланд. Вот Психею пару лет назад слушал, доставляло, даже первый Альбом мазафаки от аматори слушал. Сейчас уже не, видимо возрастное. Кое что из этого списка можно отнести к россиянской мазафаке, альтернативе, кое что к эмо( для меня эмо-этоУГ)-я не слушаю и не стану слушать уже.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Смысл песнях...Хм, аля "Песня для радио" или еще пару песен с  первого альбома, который если не ошибаюсь записали на Юниверсале) Это вообще отдельная история, как пиарили на Первом альтернативном( в ту пору я еще смотрел, но уже очень редко, а сейчас вообще не смотрю, канал стал слишком коммерциализированным). Когда-то я слушал песни Нойза,точнее ещё его первой, если не ошибаюсь, группы Противоганз. Слушал-слушал, но в итоге перестал, перешёл на другой уровень)
> Вообщем сейчас я слушать его не стану, последнее,что видел, это дис на него от Стаса Барецкого)


 "Песня для радио" - да, тоже) "Выдыхай", "Кантемировская", "Билетов нет", "Суицид" - тематическая для настоящего форума)). Короче, мне нравится. 
Ненавижу шансон и попсу, всё остальное (почти) могу слушать)

----------


## смертник

*Megadeth*, Exodus, Machine Head, Arenna, Kyuss, Metallica, Iron Maiden, Manowar, Godsmack, Alice in chains, Mad Season, Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Soundgarden, Motorhead, Melvins, Black Sabbath, Мастер

----------


## Гражданин

Для меня после Противоганз Нойз скатился в попсу, стал коммерческий проектом) Не котириую более, впрочем who gives a fuck))

----------


## Гражданин

> *Megadeth*, Iron Maiden, Manowar, Alice in chains,Nirvana,Black Sabbath


 Котирую

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Для меня после Противоганз Нойз скатился в попсу, стал коммерческий проектом) Не котириую более, впрочем who gives a fuck))


 Не такой уж я и поклонник Нойза, чтобы отстаивать его музыку с пеной у рта)) Тем более, сначала за его творчеством не следила. Так что если говорите - "коммерциализировался" - значит, так и есть))

----------


## Эндер

Depeche mode, Slipknot, Lumen, the Prodigy, Psiheya, Nirvana, Loc-Dog, Limp bizkit, System of a down, Noize MC, Dark ambient, Clint mancel, ЧПБ, Korn, NTL, Linkin park, Eminem, Moby, three_days_grace

----------


## Dalia

Lacrimosa и Stillife.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Люблю группы типа Гражданской Обороны(теплая трасса, адаптация и т.д.), нравится такое направление в музыке как Дарк-фолк (Current 93, Death in June, Sol Invictus).Люблю пошарить по интернету в поисках малоизвестных, но интересных групп-к сожалению по настоящему интересная музыка остается в тени вытесненная всей этой попсой и псевдо роком...

----------


## Каин

Легче перечислить, что я не люблю. Не люблю Гуфа.

----------


## Persie

Пурсель, Вивальди, Бах, Бетховен - классика 
Дюк Эллингтон, Чарли Паркер, Сонни Роллинз, Луи Армстронг - джаз 
Джэнис Джоплин, Рэй Чарльз, Эрик Клэптон, Эми Вайнхауз - блюз, соул
Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Doors, ранний Black Sabbath, ранний Queen, Jimi Hendrix, Cream, Joy Division, Sex Pistols, Nirvana, White Stripes, Rage against the machine - Рок 
Prodigy, jungle, raggajungle, hardcore, goa-trance, dubstep - элекронная
А также Высоцкий, Боб Марли, кое-что из русского рока и совсем чуть-чуть из хип-хопа. 
Еще очень многое забыл, а вообще как вы поняли, я - меломан

----------


## Selbstmord

http://www.last.fm/user/AGRESSOR_rus...ubtype=artists

Это список тех исполнителей, которых я слушаю. Сначала идут самые любимые (около 10-15 штук) ну и далее по убывающей.

----------

